# Crocodile for sale



## Crd86 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just seen this for sale thought you dont see that everyday so thought i would post it up do yous think it is for real? Its in ireland btw.

For Sale: CROCODILE FOR SALE. Price: €150 - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:lol2: 'good with kids'


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

somebody ring it lol


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Philcw said:


> :lol2: 'good with kids'


Only eats 1 or 2 a week.................

Great ad for a puppy, not quite convinced it'd be accurate for a croc.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Its a shame there is a pic from google on the ad :lol2: gave me a laugh


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

What a specific and reassuring advertisement.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

il have it, be rate in the bath.....


----------

